# Issue with Autotools



## tuaris (Oct 12, 2012)

I have the following in my Makefile:


```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=	aclocal autoheader automake autoconf libtool
AUTOMAKE_ARGS=	--gnu --add-missing --copy
USE_PKGCONFIG=	yes
```

I get the following error when trying to generate the configure script:


```
aclocal-1.12: warning: '--acdir' is deprecated
configure.ac:84: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_ERROR
      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
      See the Autoconf documentation.
*** [run-autotools-autoconf] Error code 1
```

However, if I manually run the following commands I do not receive the error.

`# set -e`
`# aclocal`
`# autoheader`
`# automake --gnu --add-missing --copy`
`# autoconf`

I'm not very familiar with auto tools so I'm not sure how to troubleshoot it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

I had some issues with them too. Make sure the versions are the correct ones. There are multiple versions for each of the tools. And they're not very compatible with each other.


----------

